# Kurrent (?) entschlüsseln



## kelt

Hallo,

können Sie mir bitte helfen, das folgende Bild zu entschlüsseln? http://s3.postimg.org/5tqu078rn/auschnitt.jpg

Es handelt sich um einen Geburtsbuchausschnitt von 1854 aus Mähren. Mir würde vor allem interessieren die Angaben zum Vater und zur Mutter.

Ich weiß, dass der Vater Laurenz Portsch hieß und ich glaube, die Mutter sollte Agnes (geboren Tuk) sein. Könnten Sie mir sagen, was noch drauf steht?

Der Schrift scheint eine Mischung von Kurrent und Antikva sein, ich konnte aber nicht alles lesen. Bei der Mutter, bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob es Deutsch oder Tschechisch ist. 

Das Dorfchen heißt Laschtian (tschechisch Lašťany).


----------



## manfy

Die Auflösung des Scans ist zu gering, du solltest mit min. 300dpi im Greyscale-Modus scannen! Verlustfreies png- oder gif-Grafikformat ist besser als jpg für derartige Dokumente.

Bei dieser 93dpi-Grafik erahne ich nur all jenes, was du bereits beschrieben hast und dann:
Zeit der Geburt und Taufe: 4/5 September
Namen des Täuflings: Ignaz Lxxxx & Vxxxxx Gxxxxx (eventuell: Vincencia (?))
Ignaz war männlich, Vincencia weiblich; beide wurden ehelich geboren

Sowohl Laurenz als auch Agnes waren katholisch.


----------



## kelt

Ich habe das nicht gescannt aber ich kann ein Verlustfreiesgrafikformat abend aufstellen.

Interessanterweise, wurde der Junge Ignaz Lojola Portsch gennant, nach der Jesuite Ignatius von Loyola. Weiß ich nicht warum, abgesehen davon, dass Mähren sehr katholisch geprägt wird.

Der Name des Mädchens war mir nicht bekannt, aber vom Kreuzchen nehme ich an, dass sie beim Geburt starb.

Vielleicht können Sie mir weiterhelfen wenn ich ein Verlustfreiesformat aufstelle. Mir interessieren vor allem die Angaben der Eltern.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Demiurg

Der Link oben ist in Ordnung, nur der verkleinerte Anhang ist unleserlich.  Leider sind meine Fähigkeiten auf diesem Gebiet nicht sehr gut.

Das Wort unter den beiden Kindernamen heißt "Zwillinge".


----------



## kelt

Demiurg said:


> Der Link oben ist in Ordnung, nur der verkleinerte Anhang ist unleserlich.  Leider sind meine Fähigkeiten auf diesem Gebiet nicht sehr gut.
> 
> Das Wort unter den beiden Kindernamen heißt "Zwillinge".


Verstehe, ich habe den Anhang entfernt.

Danke für "Zwillinge". Kann anderen den Rest entschlüsseln? Ist das überhaupt Kurrent? Warum sind die Namen in Antikva?


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Der Link oben ist in Ordnung, nur der verkleinerte Anhang ist unleserlich. Leider sind meine Fähigkeiten auf diesem Gebiet nicht sehr gut.


??? Interessant! Dieser Link erscheint in meinem browser als 96dpi mit 180x100pixel und war damit total unlesbar.
Der Anhang war 93dpi mit 424x214pixel und damit gerade noch zu entziffern.



kelt said:


> Der Name des Mädchens war mir nicht bekannt, aber vom Kreuzchen nehme ich an, dass sie beim Geburt starb.
> 
> Vielleicht können Sie mir weiterhelfen wenn ich ein Verlustfreiesformat aufstelle. Mir interessieren vor allem die Angaben der Eltern.



Ich hatte das Kreuz als Abschlusszeichen angesehen und da das letzte Wort nun als "Zwillinge" identifiziert ist, deutet dies sicherlich keinen Sterbefall an! Die Kirche hätte den Eintrag eines ungetauften Kinds wohl auch nicht erlaubt.

PS: Wenn du das digitale Originaldokument verlinkst (in Originalgröße und Originalauflösung), dann sollte alles lesbar sein.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Dieser Link erscheint in meinem browser als 96dpi mit 180x100pixel und war damit total unlesbar.



Bei mir ist er 1279 x 646 Pixel groß und sehr gut lesbar, wenn man die Schrift denn lesen kann.  Versuch mal diesen Link hier.


----------



## Frieder

OK, versuchen wir's mit Lückentext, die anderen können gerne ergänzen:

_Rubrik Geburt/Taufe/hatgetauft:_

4./5. September
Ignaz Navratil Pfarrer(?)

_Rubrik Namen de Täuflings:_

Ignaz Loyola & Vincenzia, Zwillinge

_Rubrik Vater:_

Laurenz Portsch
(Beruf)
in Laschtian

_Rubrik Mutter:_

Agnes Tochter des Anton Tuka
(Beruf, Ort) u.
und der (Vorname) geb. Navratil
von Libusch

_Rubrik Pathen Namen:
_
(2x Nowák)

_Rubrik Pathen Stand:_

P***tler von Laschtian

(Der Beruf des Vaters beginnt mit den selben Buchstaben, wie der Stand der Paten)


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> _Rubrik Namen de Täuflings:_
> 
> Ignaz Loyola & Vincenzia, Zwillinge


Ich lese eindeutig "Ignaz / Lo*j*ola / & / Vincen*c*ia / Zwillinge".


----------



## Frieder

Du hast natürlich Recht! 

Mittlerweile konnte ich den Wohnort des Vaters als Zerotein (Zurotein) entziffern, was dem heutigen Zerotin in der Nähe von Laschtian entspricht. Der fehlende Vorname unter der Rubrik _Mutter _ist Barbara.


Nachtrag: Der Vater Laurenz Portsch war von Beruf _Viertelhufner_
Der Stand der "Pathen" ist Viertler (das selbe wie Viertelhufner - also Kleinbauer)
Der Beruf des Vaters unter der Rubrik Mutter ist _Gärthner_.

Dann haben wir ja so ziemlich alles


----------



## Demiurg

Der Name der Patin könnte "Wyncentya Nowak" lauten, passt ja auch zu "Vincencia".


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Nachtrag: Der Vater Laurenz Portsch war von Beruf _Viertelhufner_


Mit dem "V" am Anfang könntest Du Recht haben und dann passt es auch. Nur _-hufner_ passt nicht: In Kurrentschrift hat das "h" eine Unterlänge, der dritte Buchstabe ist ein "h", nicht der erste. Auch müsste es in Böhmen auch nicht _Hufe_ sondern _Hube_ heißen (daher der süddeutsche Familienname_ Huber_). Passen würde _Viertellähner_, eine orthographische Variante zu _Viertellehner_. Ein _Lehen _war normalerweise 1/4 _Hube_. Ein _Viertellehner _ist dann also ein Kleinbauer mit 1/16 Hube Land (so etwa 2ha).


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Bei mir ist er 1279 x 646 Pixel groß und sehr gut lesbar, wenn man die Schrift denn lesen kann. Versuch mal diesen Link hier.


Super, danke! In diesem Link ist alles optisch einwandfrei erkennbar.

Frieders Transliteration sieht sehr gut aus! (auch wenn ich mich oft verstutzt am Kopf kratzen musste, bezüglich des für heutige Zeiten sonderbaren Wortumbruchs in der Spalte 'Mutter')



kelt said:


> Ist das überhaupt Kurrent? Warum sind die Namen in Antikva?


Ja, dies ist eine Variante von Kurrent. Aber sie erscheint relativ 'modern', denn 's' und 'z' ist identisch zur heutigen Schreibweise und dies hab ich selten gesehen bei Handschrift vor 1930 (dies soll aber nicht viel bedeuten, denn meine Erfahrung damit ist geographisch auf ein kleines Gebiet begrenzt).


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ja, dies ist eine Variante von Kurrent. Aber sie erscheint relativ 'modern', denn 's' und 'z' ist identisch zur heutigen Schreibweise und dies hab ich selten gesehen bei Handschrift vor 1930 (dies soll aber nicht viel bedeuten, denn meine Erfahrung damit ist geographisch auf ein kleines Gebiet begrenzt).


Es sind Wörter in Kurrentschrift und es sind Wörter in Antiqua. Im allgemeinen wurden nicht-deutsche Wörter in Antiqua geschrieben. Darum ist z.B. in der ersten Spalte _September _in Antiqua. Warum allerdings all Eigennamen in Antiqua sind, verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Frieder

berndf said:


> [...] Nur _-hufner_ passt nicht: In Kurrentschrift hat das "h" eine Unterlänge, der dritte Buchstabe ist ein "h", nicht der erste. [...]



... dann schau die doch einmal das "h" in _Gärthner_ an oder in _Portsch_.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das der Herr Gemeindeschreiber es mit der
Schreibweise nicht so genau nahm - ich habe schon einige alte Dokumente
dieser Art entschlüsselt, aber eine derartige Sauklaue ist mit noch nicht
untergekommen.
Es könnte auch _Viertelhöfner_ heißen.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> ... dann schau die doch einmal das "h" in _Gärthner_ an oder in _Portsch_.


Die Personennamen sind ja nicht deutsche Kurrentschrift sondern Antiqua Kurrentschrift. Fällt Dir nicht auf, dass das ganz andere Schriftarten sind?

Vergleiche z.B. die Schreibung des Dorfnamen _Laschtian _oben rechts in Antiqua Kurrent mit der Schreibung in der Spalte "Vater" in deutscher Kurrent und vergleiche die "h"s; im ersten Fall unser normales "h" und in der Spalte "Vater" mit Unterlänge.


Frieder said:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das der Herr Gemeindeschreiber es mit der
> Schreibweise nicht so genau nahm.


Ganz bestimmt nicht. Der Schreiber folgt der Logik eigentlich sehr sorgfältig. So wird (habe ich ober schon erklärt) z.B. _September _in Antiqua geschrieben, weil es ein lateinisches Wort ist. Bei den Vornamen, die allesamt nicht deutsch sind, passt die Logik auch. Nur warum _Portsch _in Antiqua geschrieben ist, dass verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Offenbar schreibt er Personennamen generell in Antiqua und das macht er konsistent (Die Namen in der Spalte "Pathen" sind in unterschiedlichen Handschriften, sind also nicht von demselben Schreiber).


Frieder said:


> Es könnte auch _Viertel*höf*ner_ heißen.


Die Buchstabenfolge in fett ist eindeutig *läh*. Vergleiche_ l, f _und _h_ hier. Der erste der beiden Konsonanten ist sicher kein _h _und der zweite ist sicher eins. Das wichtigste Unterscheidungsmerkmal zwischen _f _und_ h_ ist das die Unterlänge von_ h_ eine Schleife hat und die von _f _nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

Für den Paten hätte ich noch "Ferenc Nowak" im Angebot.


----------



## kelt

berndf said:


> Mit dem "V" am Anfang könntest Du Recht haben und dann passt es auch. Nur _-hufner_ passt nicht: In Kurrentschrift hat das "h" eine Unterlänge, der dritte Buchstabe ist ein "h", nicht der erste. Auch müsste es in Böhmen auch nicht _Hufe_ sondern _Hube_ heißen (daher der süddeutsche Familienname_ Huber_). Passen würde _Viertellähner_, eine orthographische Variante zu _Viertellehner_. Ein _Lehen _war normalerweise 1/4 _Hube_. Ein _Viertellehner _ist dann also ein Kleinbauer mit 1/16 Hube Land (so etwa 2ha).


Ich neige hier eher zur Variante "Viertellehner", weil aus meinen Unterlagen die tschechische Übersetzung  "čtvrtléník" hervorgeht, die das Gleiche bedeutet.



Frieder said:


> Mittlerweile konnte ich den Wohnort des Vaters als Zerotein (Zurotein) entziffern, was dem heutigen Zerotin in der Nähe von Laschtian entspricht. Der fehlende Vorname unter der Rubrik _Mutter _ist Barbara.


Diesen Platz in meinem Stamm bekleidet tatsächlich eine Barbora Tuková und ein Antonín Tuk (auf tschechisch). Die Tatsache, dass sie als Barba/ora Navratilova geboren worden war, war mir bis jetzt unbekannt. Alles anderes stimmt.

Ich wollte mich allen für eure Hilfe bedanken, ohne die, ich den Ausschnitt niemals entschlüsseln könnte.

Schließlich folgt eine Zusammenfassung des für mich interessanten Textes, wie ich verstehe, dass er in Spalten verteilt ist:



1854
4./5. 
September
Ignaz 
Navratil 
PfarrerIgnaz Lojola
&
Vincencia
Zwillinge
+Laurenz 
Portsch
Viertelleh
ner
in LaschtianAgnes Toch
ter des Ant
on Tuka
Gartner in
Zurotein u.
der Barba
ra geb. Na
wratil von 
Libusch.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Für den Paten hätte ich noch "Ferenc Nowak" im Angebot.


Ich lese da eher "Franc". Ein ungarischer Name wäre in der Ecke auch eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## berndf

kelt said:


> Agnes Toch
> ter des Ant
> on Tuka
> *Gartner *in
> Zurotein u.
> der Barba
> ra geb. Na
> wratil von
> Libusch.


Glaubst Du nicht, dass der Name eher wie _G*ä*rt*t*ner _aussieht?


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Ich lese da eher "Franc". Ein ungarischer Name wäre in der Ecke auch eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?



Auch gut möglich.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Glaubst Du nicht, dass der Name eher wie _G*ä*rt*t*ner _aussieht?



Vielleicht auch "Gürtler", denn es sollte sich ja um eine Berufsbezeichnung handeln.


----------



## kelt

Demiurg said:


> Vielleicht auch "Gürtler", denn es sollte sich ja um eine Berufsbezeichnung handeln.



Laut den Geburtsurkunden, die ich gesehen habe, sollte es "Gärtner" sein. Aber, es kann auch wohl sein, dass der Verfasser/Abschreiber dabei einen Fehler begangen habe.

Falls für euch die Quelle des Abschnitts interessant ist, ich habe es auf https://familysearch.org/pal:/MM9.3.1/TH-1971-27178-1215-61?cc=1804263&wc=M9HQ-ZJY:1863765204 gefunden. Vielleicht hilft der Link einem.


----------



## manfy

kelt said:


> Falls für euch die Quelle des Abschnitts interessant ist, ich habe es auf https://familysearch.org/pal:/MM9.3.1/TH-1971-27178-1215-61?cc=1804263&wc=M9HQ-ZJY:1863765204 gefunden. Vielleicht hilft der Link einem.


Sehr gut, danke! Die zusätzlichen Einträge sind maßlos hilfreich bei der Entschlüsselung von Handschrift!

Damit wurden mir ein paar Ungereimtheiten in der ersten Spalte klar:
1854
4 ten [Kurzform für 'vierten'] 
/5 ten ['ten' ist dargestellt durch 2 vertikale Striche als Wiederholungszeichen]
Septembr [fehlendes 'e' ist ein Schreibfehler, wie Eintrag auf nächster Seite beweist]
Ignaz 
Navratil 
Pfarrer [Gekritzel am Ende des Worts ist die Kurzunterschrift des Pfarrers, wie die Abschlusszeile 'fürtrag' (Vortrag) beweist]

Zusatzinfo aus dem Gesamtdokument:
*) Pfarrer Ignaz war kein großer Mathematiker (Fehler bei der Addition der ehelichen Kinder auf Folio 28)....oder vielleicht war da nur zu viel Messwein im Spiel... 
*) Geburtsbuch enthält Nachträge welche nicht immer eindeutig als solche erkennbar sind (manche Einträge enthalten Sterbedaten von 50-70 Jahren später)
Trotzdem gaube ich, dass das Kreuz nach '...Vincencia Zwillinge' nur ein Abschluss- oder Trennzeichen ist. Im Todesfalle sollte dies normalerweise direkt vor oder nach dem entsprechenden Namen gesetzt werden, wie dies bei manch anderen Einträgen auch geschehen ist.


----------

